# How can I make grilled chicken brease less dry?



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Using a George foreman grill to cook chicken breast fillets but I find them so dry.

What can i do to them ?

Cheers


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

marfinade them before hand or dont cook then for so long.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Wrap in tin foil


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Dip in a glass of water before eating


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

marinade for 12 hours before, so do them night before, then cook in tinfoil, Yum

Look at my thread for 15 chicken marinades


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Glassback said:


> Wrap in tin foil


I do this and drizzle with EVOO. Works fine for me.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Wrap the chicken in tinfoil and put it in the George

Any ideas on marinades ?


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> Wrap the chicken in tinfoil and put it in the George
> 
> Any ideas on marinades ?


did say read my recent thread, but here it is

These quick flavouring suggestions are suitable for everyday eating and will only require a few things already on hand in most kitchen cabinets. The best way to marinate chicken, is too put it in a Ziploc Bag with the marinade and let marinate in the fridge for 12 hours or overnight.

Tobasco: Tabasco Sauce, Garlic Powder, Onion Powder, and Black Pepper

Italian: Rosemary, Basil, Tarragon, stewed Tomatoes

Lemon-Pepper: Lemon Juice and Black Pepper

Lemon-Dill: Lemon Juice, Dill and Black Pepper

Vinaigrette: Balsamic vinegar and Dijon Mustard

Spicy Tex Mex: Salsa and Chili Powder

Garlic & Pepper: Garlic Powder, minced Garlic and Black Pepper

Lemon & Rosemary: Lemon juice, Rosemary, Garlic Powder

Honey BBQ: Low-Carb Ketchup, Honey, Worcestershire Sauce, Lemon Juice,Hot Sauce

Orange Ginger: Orange Juice, Red Wine Vinegar, Ginger, Orange Zest, Salt,Pepper

Honey Mustard: Dijon Mustard, White Wine Vinegar, Soy Sauce, Honey, Garlic

Korean: Soy Sauce, Water, Stevia, Lemon Juice, Onion Powder, Ginger. Red Pepper Flakes, Garlic, Chili

Teriyaki: Soy Sauce, Sherry, Stevia, Mustard Powder, Ginger, Garlic

Worcester-Lemon: Lemon Juice, Olive Oil, Worcestershire Sauce, Salt, Thyme, Garlic, Paprika

Jalapeno-Lime: Orange Juice, Lime Juice, Honey, Cumin, Salt, Garlic,Chopped Jalapeno Peppers


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Nandos marinade, reggae reggae


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

I fry mine with EVO oil and then have a serving of lettuce and a hot chilli dip. I dont find this too dry because of the dip.


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

You may be over cooking it's a fine line between moist and dry, try taking them off a couple minutes sooner, cut into the meat to ensure no pink bits and away you go bro


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2011)

Soon as mine isnt pink its off the george, and in ma belly. Also i give it some evoo before cooking


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sureno said:


> You may be over cooking it's a fine line between moist and dry, try taking them off a couple minutes sooner, cut into the meat to ensure no pink bits and away you go bro


Good advice, i used to overcook mine and hated it but didnt know i was overcooking untill the missus made it for me


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

Personally I don't use the george but prefer boiling now much better!


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Cheers lads just out of interest where do you buy bulk chicken breasts?


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Have to say I'm not keen on the george, I find it broils my meat especially steaks. Iv invested in a high quality griddle, fantastic results but a pain to clean and maintain


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

sunn said:


> Personally I don't use the george but prefer boiling now much better!


yes i also boil or steam my breast .....much jucier.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

roblee said:


> yes i also boil or steam my breasts.....much jucier.


Dont try this at home


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> Cheers lads just out of interest where do you buy bulk chicken breasts?


Does a KFC bargain bucket count


----------



## plym30 (Jul 16, 2008)

I get mine at the butchers mate - £25 for 5kg. Best qualilty I have had as well. Have found most butchers will do it for that price if you committ to a fairly frequent order.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

plym30 said:


> I get mine at the butchers mate - £25 for 5kg. Best qualilty I have had as well. Have found most butchers will do it for that price if you committ to a fairly frequent order.


How many breasts is that !! Sounds like a good price though mate!!


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Fat said:


> Nandos marinade, reggae reggae


X2


----------



## Chelski (Aug 16, 2011)

try those new cook in the bag with sauces (the sauce is optional) you can cook about 5 breasts at once and all moist


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

table spoon of oil


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

You could just sear it on a really hot grill then finish it in the oven (oven dish covered with tin foil at 190-200) Check the largest breast after 20 minutes or so. Again, as already said, not overcooking is the key.

I get British breasts with the skin on (remove when cooked) this helps flavour and moisture.


----------



## GorillaGrips.co (Oct 4, 2011)

Oven baking tray with a griddle for the fat to drip out of, if thats what you are trying to achive. Seal with foil to keep the moisture in. Try not too cook on such a high temperature, just check the chicken is cooked after 20 minutes. Cooking anything too fast will dry it out.


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

cover in tin foil, chuck half a lemon in with the breasts, leave a small breathe hole. May have been said already x


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

You can buy bulk from a company on here called Westin Gourmet Ive never tried them myself but i believe there prices arent bad and the quality is really good


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

It's called velveting, i say this every time this topic comes up, all you do is coat your chiken breast with baking powder, shake off the excess and simmer it in a pan of water for 15-18 mins, then grill or dry fry for 2 mins each side or whatever you want to do with it, this will give you the moistest chicken ever.


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

been meaning to try the velveting technique, but can be lazy and just end up putting all my breasts in a halogen oven for 20 mins

http://chinesefood.about.com/od/cookingtechniques/f/velvetchicken.htm


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Marinade with chili, honey, garlic, herbs and ginger. Did this last night with turkey and I actually had a orgasim.


----------



## plym30 (Jul 16, 2008)

Kennyken said:


> How many breasts is that !! Sounds like a good price though mate!!


Works out around 20 mate - varies depending on size of them but they all seem a fair bit bigger than the supermarket ones though


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

plym30 said:


> Works out around 20 mate - varies depending on size of them but they all seem a fair bit bigger than the supermarket ones though


How many a day do you eat ? X


----------



## plym30 (Jul 16, 2008)

I try for 3 pretty much - but does get hard going! Had a bit of a beef week this week to mix it up!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

40 mins on 175... I cba with the foreman grill... I cook chicken stew ... Or chuck it diced up in the wok


----------

